# GTA San Andreas Mission problem



## michael212 (Aug 2, 2005)

Theres a mission on the second island that i cant get past. I think the mission either has a exploit or a glitch in it. Its called tanker commander. The reason why i say this is that my girlfriend on the second shoots the guy because he punches her ive been haveing this problem for quite sometime and cant get around it. If you have any answers please post, ill be glad to here them.


----------



## Grandmaster_Z (Apr 25, 2005)

this is the part where you get into the semi truck, and back up into the oil tank, then you steal it, right? I didn't have a problem with it. Just steal the tanker, they chase you, but its easy to get away from them


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Are you saying that you can't do the mission, or that something is messing up preventing you from doing the mission?

Where and when exactly is this guy punching your girlfriend, and who is he? I don't think this should be happening (although I am writing this from memory rather then playing the game now, so I may be wrong)


----------



## michael212 (Aug 2, 2005)

i stole the tanker but win i get to my destination i drive into the red marker it goes into that one screen she starts talking to him then the guy walks up behind her and starts punching her then she turns around a shoots him. :dead:


----------



## michael212 (Aug 2, 2005)

Can someone plz post i have to get past this part to complete the rest of the game :deveous: :deveous:


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

OK, two thoughts here. First is to skip the cutscene (although I can't remember if this is possible or not) - as soon as it starts, keep hitting the buttons you normally would to skip a cutscene (ie any and all of them) and see if it gets past it.

Next is this: the guy that punches Catalina, is he one of the guys in the car? Try blowing up the car, run it off the road, anything which will get rid of it for good. The full aiming while in-car cheat should allow you to pull out a SMG and blow up the other car, then drive off in safety and see if that works.

Another thing comes to mind, have you been using any of the cheats at all? it sounds like you've got rioting peds turned on. If that's the case, I don't think you can turn this off.


----------



## michael212 (Aug 2, 2005)

Its the guy at the destination that catalina talks too .


----------



## apina (Aug 19, 2005)

Could someone plz answer this one too about GTA San Andreas? I have a broblem: when I aim, CJ starts to roll clockwise. I can't play when it does it, so I need help 'cos I have to play it! Please!


----------



## omgfire (Jan 25, 2008)

i had that problem too and all i had to do was skip the cutscene and it was fine.


----------



## Kevin 12 (Mar 23, 2009)

omgfire said:


> i had that problem too and all i had to do was skip the cutscene and it was fine.


uhm hello I've got that problem now but I can't skip the cutscene. normally I use ENTER but it doesn't work!!
please reply


----------



## omgfire (Jan 25, 2008)

press your sprint key and both fire keys, primary and secondary.


----------

